# repetirse más que el ajo



## Mathieu-NZ

te repites mas que el ajo

Des suggestions?

Merci.


----------



## FLorencee

Salut Mathieu

"Tu ressasses toujours les mêmes poncifs" ou les mêmes idées, etc....

Je ne connais pas d'expression toute faite en français se rapportant  aux gens qui se répètent continuellement et inlassablement!

Bonne chance!


----------



## Danielo

Je ne connais pas une expression equivalente en français

"te repites..." s'utilise pour recriminer à une personne (de façon plus ou moins sympatique) qu'elle raconte toujours la même chose

Literallement "tu reviens plus que l'ail" (dans le sens du goût qui revient à la bouche)

Saludos


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Tu te répètes comme un perroquet?????? (pas sûre de moi.....) Mais on est loin de l'image de l'ail....


----------



## terepere

*Rabattre les oreilles??*


----------



## terepere

*Ou plutôt taper les oreilles??? Je ne me souviens plus de l´expression. Bonne nuit! *


----------



## Mathieu-NZ

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## tim buktu

Bonjour, il y a un verbe exprès : radoter.

"tu radotes."


----------



## iran

Bonjour!

Je pense que RABÂCHER serait aussi correct.

Saludos.


----------



## Mathieu-NZ

tim buktu said:
			
		

> Bonjour, il y a un verbe exprès : radoter.
> 
> "tu radotes."


 
*Radoter* OK mais quand il s'agit de paroles seulement (oral).
*Radoter *ne fonctionnerait pas pour parler de quelqu'un qui se repeterait a l'ecrit.

Mathieu


----------



## Mathieu-NZ

terepere said:
			
		

> *Ou plutôt taper les oreilles??? Je ne me souviens plus de l´expression. Bonne nuit! *


 
La construction de l'expression est la suivante :
'rabattre les oreilles de quelqu'un avec un sujet".
_Exemple_
_Pierre nous rabat les oreilles avec ses histoires._

Sinon... taper les oreilles? >> no way! 

Mathieu


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

L´expression correcte est: _r*e*battre _(battre encore) _les oreilles_.
_Rabattre les oreilles_ est ce que fait un animal, normalement quant il est apeuré.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

¿no les gusta

tu chantes toujours la même chanson?

además, en vez de chanson se puede decir: antienne, rengaine, le même couplet, le même refrain, 

y también tu chantes toujours sur la même note.

ce sont des expressions toutes faites.


----------



## terepere

Mathieu-NZ said:
			
		

> La construction de l'expression est la suivante :
> 'rabattre les oreilles de quelqu'un avec un sujet".
> _Exemple_
> _Pierre nous rabat les oreilles avec ses histoires._
> 
> Sinon... taper les oreilles? >> no way!
> 
> Mathieu


 
Ayayayay!! Merci Mathieu, j´étais trop fatiguée. 
Du moins j´ai bien choisi rabattre les oreilles... ou rebattre??? Je ne sais plus! Langue diabolique!!!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour ! 

Je voulais proposer râbacher ou radoter mais ils ont été donnés... ils ne sont pas réservés à l'oral : un journaliste qui se répète d'article en article rabâche toujours les mêmes poncifs, on peut dire d'un auteur qui a beaucoup écrit qu'il commence à radoter... Même un mouvement artistique, une école de pensée peut, au sens large, "rabâcher".

On dit en effet "rebattre les oreilles" (expression souvent déformée, du fait que rabattre est beaucoup plus fréquent et que l'image fait sens - celle des oreilles qui se "rabattent" écrasées par tant de répétitions inutiles...), mais on peut aussi dire (et, soyons honnêtes, on ne dit jamais)... rabâcher les oreilles!

Pour revenir à nos moutons : il me semble que pour rendre le côté insisif, insolent de l'expression espagnole, il y a une formule qui convient bien en français... mais à la forme interrogative :

"*Tu pourrais pas changer de disque?*"

(On dit aussi "Ton disque est rayé" d'ailleurs).

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Saludos de México (vive les vacances).


----------



## terepere

Cabezota, merci beaucoup pour tes explications. Ton option:

"*Tu pourrais pas changer de disque?*"

me semble parfaite. Je ne connaissais pas l´expression, me c´est aussi insolente que "repetirse como el ajo", en effet. 

Saludos de México (vive les vacances).

Qué suerte!! Saludos desde mi ordenador madrileño. Disfruta de las vacaciones!


----------



## muriel.m

Salut Mathieu

Tu ressasses sans arrêt
Tu rabâches toujours les mêmes choses


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

terepere said:
			
		

> *Rabattre les oreilles??*


 
Justo, pero con el verbo "r*e*battre". "Rabattre les oreilles" quiere decir "Bajar o plegar las orejas". No es lo mismo, pero no te preoccupes; muchos Franceses se equivocan también!


----------



## terepere

J.F. de TROYES said:
			
		

> Justo, pero con el verbo "r*e*battre". "Rabattre les oreilles" quiere decir "Bajar o plegar las orejas". No es lo mismo, pero no te preoccupes; muchos Franceses se equivocan también!


 
*Gracias por la corrección! Yo emplearé rebattre  *


----------

